# Crossover help



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey 

I just bought the HKTS 60 pack from Harman Kardon. Running them trough an Onkyo 608. Audyssey 2Eq pick an crossover point at 100 hz, sometimes at 90 and 120 hz. What is right? I just red this, translated in google translate from german:

The HKTS 60 is for those audio enthusiasts who expect their home theater system, a sound of absolute top class. Again, the drivers in the satellites are arranged according to the D'Appolito principle. In addition, all used in the center and satellite packages 75mm midrange of butyl rubber beads suspended in special flat membranes. With their help, which occur in conventional and conical membranes disturbing sound openings are kept to a minimum. To further improve the sound quality in terms of sound management and performance orientation and the power to process the two midrange very specific frequency ranges, with the upper to focus on frequencies from 80-500Hz, and the lower frequencies from 80 to 3.500Hz. In addition, the speaker drivers are constructed so that the sound sources are the three drivers on one level. This results in a phase of absolute equality and a very smooth frequency response. 

Does this mean the crossover point is at 80hz? Very confused.

Thanks


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

There ar a number of things other than just the speakers themselves that impact on the optimal crossover point. I would tend to trust the Audyssey recommendation more than the speaker manufacturer's nominal recommendation. 
80hz is a very low crossover point for 3" drivers.

Good luck with your setup!


----------



## Mattamatikk (Jan 12, 2011)

koyaan said:


> There ar a number of things other than just the speakers themselves that impact on the optimal crossover point. I would tend to trust the Audyssey recommendation more than the speaker manufacturer's nominal recommendation.
> 80hz is a very low crossover point for 3" drivers.
> 
> Good luck with your setup!


Thank you so much for the replay. However the Audyssey will change the point for every time i run it between 90 - 120. Should i settle with 100 then?


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

100 sounds like a good average. You might just try it and see if 100 or 120 sounds best. listen for roll-off in the speakers at 100. If it's noticable try 120. Above 80, you can detect the direction from which the sound is comming. This may be a issue for you. Like most things in this hobby, it's a trade-off.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

As everyone's recommended, you can manually set the x-over 90-100 and the sub x-over to max or 120hz.


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

you can usually set your xover point 10-20hz above your speakers -+3db cutoff


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

With drivers of that size i wouldn't go below 100Hz, i'd actually go higher depending upon how well i could get the sub to "mesh" with the sats.:T


----------

